# TSF Android App plugin conflict ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Tech Support Forum Help app for Android here-










Recently, just today, when I open the app. I get this message here-










What is the problem ?

Do I need to update apk file or something ?
If so, where do I download it ?

I just got that message recently, before was always working fine.

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I got exactly the same thing this morning. I've seen that message before and have assumed it was caused by weak wifi signals but this time, I was at home sitting next to my router.

I read somewhere that these type of apps present security risks and when I mentioned it to my colleagues here, they concurred. Speaking as a moderator, most of the mod tools are missing in the app so its best for me to access the site through a browser. You can do that and change to 'Mobile Default' in the quick style chooser bottom left of page.

How to do that without the style being applied on my computer is another question. I haven't played around with it yet.

I use the app cos I got used to it before finding out the potential issues and habits can sometimes be hard to break.

If you prefer to continue using it, may I suggest a reinstall of the app?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.socialknowledge.techsupportforum&hl=en_GB


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with DJ, either reinstall it or use the browser that is what I do the majority of the time and only use the app on an occasion.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The website now has a mobile browser. I recommend using that.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> I agree with DJ, either reinstall it or use the browser that is what I do the majority of the time and only use the app on an occasion.


Where can I download letest version of TSF Android App (apk file) ?


I can't download it from Google Play ?


Thanks

Zhong


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't know if there is one, check the offline section here.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

zhong said:


> Where can I download letest version of TSF Android App (apk file) ?
> 
> 
> I can't download it from Google Play ?


Not sure why. Did you try the link I posted above? It is there.

The bad news is, the app was owned by the previous owners of TSF, Social Knowledge. It does not work any more and obviously, its unlikely to be fixed.

I have used this app for over a year and I'm disappointed to see it go but I guess we should just move on and learn how to use the mobile browser.


----------

